

Argentina blocks more than 1,000,000 blogger blogs. - brackin
http://translate.google.com/translate?js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&layout=2&eotf=1&sl=auto&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fgoogleamericalatinablog.blogspot.com%2F2011%2F08%2Fblogs-bloqueados-en-argentina.html

======
rubyrescue
I'm in Buenos Aires, Argentina and HTTP requests to that IP don't work either
with or without my US proxy, so i'm not sure if that IP is correct. According
to reddit the point was to block www.leakymails.com which is at 216.239.32.21.
Let's try that:

$ host www.leakymails.com www.leakymails.com has address 216.239.32.21

NO proxy, open chrome to IP - can't connect

with US proxy, open chrome to IP - google 404 page (normal - presumably
because of no host header)

NO proxy, chrome to <http://www.leakymails.com> \- can't connect

with US proxy, chrome to <http://www.leakymails.com> \- works

So probably the google article left the 1 off of the last digit; .21

------
seppo0010
As an argentinian... fuck this.

    
    
        seppo$ ping 216.239.32.2
        PING 216.239.32.2 (216.239.32.2): 56 data bytes
        64 bytes from 216.239.32.2: icmp_seq=0 ttl=56 time=163.108 ms
        ^C
        --- 216.239.32.2 ping statistics ---
        1 packets transmitted, 1 packets received, 0.0% packet loss
        round-trip min/avg/max/stddev = 163.108/163.108/163.108/0.000 ms
        seppo$ curl 216.239.32.2
        curl: (7) couldn't connect to host
        seppo$ curl https://216.239.32.2
        curl: (7) couldn't connect to host

~~~
andreyf
Per rubyrescue's comment, you should be trying 216.239.32.21

------
watchandwait
Argentine president Cristina Kirchner is an authoritarian thug with a long
record of abusing private property rights, and now, free speech.

~~~
marianoguerra
so we can say that obama is an authoritarian thug too?

visit this and tell me what you see:

<http://rojadirecta.com/>

please don't overgeneralize, this was a court ruling (which I'm against) but
don't use it as an excuse to make Argentina look like a dictatorship.

since you say she has a "long record of abusing private property rights, and
now, free speech."

I would like to know some cases so people outside Argentina know (an for that
matter me too)

PS: before you attack me with the easy label of being a peronist, let me tell
you that I'm not.

~~~
cualunque
Can I mention the 125 resolution, pension funds, football TV contracts,
disproportionate propaganda funds spent on ridiculous newspapers, the
prohibition to sell Clarin in some newstands, the public attack on
journalists?

~~~
mrleinad
You mean the 125 resolution? The one Biolcatti admitted having lied to stop
from being approved at congress? The same Biolcatti who admitted that "we're
doing good.. and perhaps in the future we will do very good"? That one?
There's no such prohibition to sell Clarin. Show me proof about that if you
can.

~~~
cualunque
What does his admission have to do with anything? The resolution was an attack
on private property no matter what, read your constitution. You are right,
there is no proof, the news stands in the "Mercado Central" where shut down
because of what? There were other points in my response, are you intentionally
ignoring them?

------
wging
Maybe this is too off-topic for HN, but... that's a surprisingly readable
translation!

~~~
will_
I was very, very impressed by the translation - kudos goes to the Google
translate engineers. If this high quality of translation can be achieved
consistently, it marks a pretty significant step in human progress.

~~~
brackin
It's pretty incredible how far Google Translate has come.

------
mrleinad
I'm tired of HN being so biased when voting on political issues.. If you don't
agree, speak up. Downvoting someone is the last resort of those who have no
valid argument at all. Downvoting is good when someone speaks nonsense, or
there's something off-topic, or just plain (and provable) wrong. But not when
someone's giving their opinions on something.

------
wslh
More on: Argentine ISPs Use Bazooka to Kill Fly
[https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2011/08/argentina-isps-ip-
over...](https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2011/08/argentina-isps-ip-overblocking)

------
marianoguerra
the title is misleading, read eff

Argentine ISPs Use Bazooka to Kill Fly

[https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2011/08/argentina-isps-ip-
over...](https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2011/08/argentina-isps-ip-overblocking)

the judge ruled to block two sites, ISPs blocked by IP

~~~
burgerbrain
The effect is the same, and the intention is just as reprehensible.

~~~
demian
No it isn't. The intention to kill 1 person is not as reprehensible as the
intention to kill 1 million.

~~~
burgerbrain
Either way, you are a murderer.

------
kodisha
Does anyone knows the reason why they blocked blogger in the first place?

~~~
RyanKearney
There were 2 blogs they wanted to block specifically. They blocked those blogs
IP addresses without understanding how the internet works.

~~~
Aqwis
What were the topics of those two blogs?

~~~
demian
Leakymails.com posted e-mails from goverment officials (the idiots used
services like hotmail for work-related communications).

~~~
mrleinad
Search for "cuidad.com.ar" + leakymails on google

Leakymails is just an operation to make it look like they have genuine
e-mails, but they're fake.

The government jumped the gun when blocking those sites, but that's another
issue..

------
bigwally
Maybe Argentina should do what China does and block anything that resolves to
ghs.google.com

By blocking ghs.google.com the blocking country won't be subject to any write
ups on an official google blog.

------
pp2moonbird
not bad, more websites are blocked in china

